# Itunes: This installation package could not be opened...



## ericmcdaniel (Jul 30, 2008)

so i have been searching the internet for the past month at least trying to find why i can't install itunes on my computer. i am using windows vista home premium 32-bit. the OS was installed on my sony vaio which i bought brand new. all my other friends have vista home as well and have installed and currently use itunes with no problems. 

my UAC is turned off, my profile has administrator rights, and i have run the program as administrator. i have even tried a fix i read somewhere else initializing vbscript through command prompt.. each time i attempt install is on a clean download straight from apple, so i know the file isn't corrupted. (it also helps to know your file isn't corrupted when the SAME EXACT file *transfered by flash drive* installs with no problems on windows xp) regardless, every time i get the error message: Windows Installer This installation package could not be opened. Verify that the package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows Installer package.

and yes, i am downloading the newest version of itunes, and also, yes because my system is 32-bit i am using the 32-bit installer.


EDIT: aside from a few old games not running on vista, this is the first problem i've had with it... all other programs have installed perfectly


----------



## the_kipper (Sep 15, 2008)

I recently bought a new Acer Aspire laptop with Windows Vista pre-loaded. I've been having the same installation package problem for the last few days and, i'm not entirely sure how, but i seem to have downloaded itunes at last! 
I uninstalled the old version i had installed on my computer from the disk that came with my ipod. Then i downloaded the combined quicktime and itunes package from the apple website (i saved it into Downloads). When it was finished, i right-clicked and selected "Run as administrator".
As far as i'm aware, this was all it took, but it seems so simple i almost don't believe it.
Let me know it works for anyone else.


----------

